# what is wrong with these nostrils



## canarymerry (Feb 27, 2011)

does any body have any idea what this spurr like growth is and what the cause is?
also does that look like a bruise or fracture or swelling around the tiny nostril?


----------



## littletiel (May 15, 2011)

I have never seen anything like that... I hope someone will have an answer, otherwise I strongly recommend you go to the vet. 
It might be this: http://talkbudgies.com/diseases-illnesses/290242-horn-like-growth.html


----------



## Vince (Feb 18, 2014)

That will certainly need the attention of an avian vet...
Do what you can to see one as soon as possible for sure.


----------



## arnabsri (Jul 22, 2015)

Hi,
Please take the bird immediately to Avian VET.

As far as I am know it seems he has caught cold. 

Please check the below link to be sure if its appearing like the below or not.
http://www.birds-online.de/gesundheit/gesinfektion/erkaeltung_en.htm

As here also nostrils are filled with white pus like substance.


----------



## canarymerry (Feb 27, 2011)

I'm mostly talking about that spike coming up out in front of his right nostril, Has anybody ever seen this before or know what it is? And, by the way, no access to avian certified vet.


----------



## Vince (Feb 18, 2014)

Most avian vets will let you arrange a phone consult with pictures you can email, or even skype. Then they can advise a general vet if further action is necessary.
I wouldn't mess around with that, if its some sort of fast growing benign tumor it will impede breathing & lead to obvious further problems fast.
It may even the result of a virus causing a growth similar to a wart?
I live in a regional area & have the exact same issue as you in not having relative access to an avain vet, and I do the phone consult thing fairly often.
Especially at the moment as I have an unwell Tiel 
Dont let what may be a small problem now, become a bigger one...
Hope you find answers soon!


----------



## littletiel (May 15, 2011)

Even if it is in a different position, I really think that the image in the first link I posted looks very similar: http://imgur.com/a/JQhAe.

So as they say in that thread it is probably hyperkeratosis caused by vitamin A deficiency. Not something life-threatening, but the horn should still be removed and his diet changed.


----------



## Vince (Feb 18, 2014)

Defs looks like the same thing littletiel!


----------



## canarymerry (Feb 27, 2011)

thanks. can you recommend a phone vet?


----------



## littletiel (May 15, 2011)

Vince said:


> Defs looks like the same thing littletiel!


Yes, and I would definitely have it removed.


----------



## canarymerry (Feb 27, 2011)

Vince said:


> I live in a regional area & have the exact same issue as you in not having relative access to an avain vet, and I do the phone consult thing fairly often.


thanks.
i hope your birdie is well soon.
can you recommend a phone vet?


----------



## Vince (Feb 18, 2014)

I actually live in Australia, so the Vets I use would be a little far away for you 
But I am sure if you google Avian Vets nearer you location & give them a call you will soon find one happy to do a phone/skype consult for you.
Then you can get some dialog going between them and a close by general vet to do any necessary procedures.
Most Avian Vets are very understanding of regional people needing help for their birds, and will get the ball rolling to have you & your bird sorted.
And thankyou...my Tiel is in for a bit of a difficult time...he has serious diabetes & we are sorting out the best treatment plan to hopefully get him back on track.


----------

